#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  American Welding Society (AWS)

## Achmad Nur Eddin

Fresh from the oven

Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
AWS B5.15:2010 An American National Standard


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## d_kushwah

thank you dear

keep posting

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

D -SERIES

1	AWS D1.0 Welding in Building Construction 1996
2	AWS D1.1 - 2008 Errata only
3	AWS D1.1 - 2008 Structural Welding Code  Steel (ANSI STANDARD)
4	AWS D1.1 Interpretation 1998
5	AWS D1.2-2003 Structural Welding CodeAluminum (ANSI STANDARD)
6	AWS D1.3/D1.3M-2008 Structural Welding Code - Sheet Steel  (ANSI STANDARD)
7	AWS D1.4  Welding Reinforcing Steel 2005  (ANSI STANDARD)
8	AWS D1.5/D1.5M-2002 Bridge Welding Code  (ANSI STANDARD)
9	AWS D1.6/D1.6M-2007 Structural Welding Code - Stainless Steel  (ANSI STANDARD)
10	AWS D2.0 Specification for welded Highway and Railway Bridges 1996  (ANSI STANDARD)
11	AWS D3.6  Underwater Welding, Specification 1999  (ANSI STANDARD)
12	AWS D8 -2007 Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Steel  (ANSI STANDARD)
13	AWS D9.1 - 2006 Sheet metal welding code  (ANSI STANDARD)
14	AWS D10.4 Welding Austenitic (CrNi )SS ,Piping-Tubing 1986  (ANSI STANDARD)
15	AWS D10.9 - WPS Piping & Tubing 1980  
16	AWS D10.10 Local Heating, Welds, Piping-Tubing 1999  (ANSI STANDARD)
17	AWS D10.11 Root Pass Welding of Pipe without Backing 1997  (ANSI STANDARD)
18	AWS D10.12 Guide for Welding Mild Steel Pipe 2000  (ANSI STANDARD)
19	AWS D11.2 Welding Iron Castings 1989 (ANSI STANDARD)
20	AWS D14.1-1997 Specification For Welding Of Industrial And Mill Crane (ANSI STANDARD)
21	AWS D14.4 Welded Joints in Machinery and Equipment 1997 (ANSI STANDARD)
22	AWS D14.5 - Spec. f Welding Presses Components 1997 (ANSI STANDARD)
23	AWS D14.6 Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment 1996(ANSI STANDARD)  
24	AWS D16.4-2005 Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel   (ANSI STANDARD)
25	AWS D17.1-2001 Specification for Fusion Welding for Aerospace Applications  (ANSI STANDARD)
26	AWS Code Clinic  For Study of AWS D1.I Structural Welding Code  Steel (instruction Manual)
27	AWS Code Clinic  API 1104 Welding of Pipelines and Related facilities

	C - SERIES

1	AWS C1 .1 M/C1.1:2000 Recommended Practices for Resistance Welding  (ANSI STANDARD)
2	AWS Cl.4M/C1.4:1999  Specification for Resistance Welding of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels  (ANSI STANDARD)
3	AWS C2.18-1993 Guide for the Protection of Steel with Thermal Sprayed Coatings of Aluminum and Zinc and Their Alloys and Composites (ANSI STANDARD)
4	AWS C2.20/C2.20M:2002  Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete  (ANSI STANDARD)
5	AWS C2.21M/C2.21:2003  Specification for Thermal Spray Equipment Acceptance Inspection  (ANSI STANDARD)
6	AWS C2.23M/C2.23:2003  Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metalizing) of Aluminum, Zinc, and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel  (ANSI STANDARD) equal to  NACE No. 12, SSPC-CS 23.00
7	AWS C3.2M/C3.2:2001 Standard Method for Evaluating the Strength  of Brazed Joints  (ANSI STANDARD)
8	AWS C3.3:2002 Recommended Practices for the Design, Manufacture, and Examination of
Critical Brazed Components  (ANSI STANDARD)
9	AWS C7.1M/C7.1:2004 Recommended Practices for Electron Beam Welding (ANSI STANDARD)
10	AWS C3.4:1999 Specification for Torch Brazing (ANSI STANDARD)
10a   AWS C3.6M-C3.6-2008 Specification for Furnace Brazing
11	AWS C3.7:1999 Specification for Aluminum Brazing (ANSI STANDARD)
12	AWS C3.8-1990 Recommended Practices for Ultrasonic Inspection of Brazed Joints  (ANSI STANDARD)
13	AWS C4.1-1977 Criteria for Describing Oxygen-Cut Surfaces
14	AWS C4.2:2002 Operators Manual for Oxyfuel Gas Cutting   (ANSI STANDARD)
15	AWS C4.3-1983 Operators Manual for Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torch Operation (ANSI STANDARD)
16	AWS C5.1-1973 Recommended Practices for Plasma-Arc Welding 
17	AWS C5.5/C5.5M:2003 Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding  (ANSI STANDARD)
18	AWS C5.10/C5.10M:2003 Recommended Practices for Shielding Gases for Welding and Cutting  (ANSI STANDARD)

	AWS  REFERENCE BOOK

1	AWS -  Arc Welding Safety, Fumes-Gases 1979
2	AWS - Arc Welding and Cutting Noise 1979
3	AWS - Characterization of Arc Welding Fume 1983
4	AWS - Design for Welding 2003
5	AWS - Design handbook for calculating fillet weld sizes 1997
6	AWS - Economics of Welding and Cutting 2003
7	AWS - Evaluating Welded Joints, Test 2003
8	AWS - Radiographic Inspection Acceptance 1995
9	AWS - Residual Stress and Distortion 2003
10	AWS - Underwater Welding, Offshore Platforms-Pipelines 1980
11	AWS - Vessel & Piping inspection 1999
12	AWS - Welding, Design and Planning Manual 1999
13	AWS - Welding-Joining Processes, Monitor-Control 2003

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

B SERIES

1	AWS B1.10:1999  Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds (ANSI STANDARD)
2	AWS B1.11:2000  Guide for the Visual Examination of Welds   (ANSI STANDARD)
3	AWS B2.1-8-212:2001  Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for  Gas Tungsten Arc Welding Stainless Steel (M-8/P-8/S-8, Group 1) , 1/16 through 1-1/2 inch thick, ER3XX, As Welded Conditions, Primarily Pipe Application  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
4	AWS 82.1 :2000  Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification (ANSI STANDARD)
5	AWS B2.1-1-208-1996  Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2) 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch thick, E7018, As Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Application   (ANSI STANDARD)
6	AWS B2.1-1-002-2006  Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1, Group 1 or 2), 3/16 through 7/8 inch, in the As-Welded Condition, With or Without Backing   Site License (ANSI STANDARD) 
7	AWS B2.1-1-201-2007 Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 3/4 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications (ANSI STANDARD)
8	AWS B2.1-1-202-2007  Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 3/4 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications   Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
9	AWS B2.1-1-203-2007 Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for  Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 3/4 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) As-Welded Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
10	AWS B2.1-1-204-2007  Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 3/4 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill Root with the Balance Vertical Uphill), As-Welded Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
11	AWS B2.1-1-205-2007  Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) forShielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
12	AWS B2.1-1-206-96 (R2007)  Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
13	AWS B2.1-1-207-96 (R2007)  Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch Thick, ER70S-2, As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
14	AWS B2.2-1991 Standard for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification (ANSI STANDARD)
15	AWS B4.0:2007 Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds  (ANSI STANDARD)
16	AWS B5.1:2003  Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspectors (ANSI STANDARD)
17	AWS B5.2:2001Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspector Specialists and Welding Inspector Assistants  (ANSI STANDARD)
18	AWS B5.4:2005 Specification for the Qualification of Welder Test Facilities (ANSI STANDARD)
19	AWS B5.5:2000 Specification for the Qualification of Welding Educators (ANSI STANDARD)
20	AWS B5.9:2006  Specification for the Qualification of Welding Supervisors (ANSI STANDARD)
21	AWS B5.14:2002  Specification for the Qualification of Welding Sales Representatives  (ANSI STANDARD)
22	AWS B5.15:2010Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters (ANSI STANDARD)  
23	AWS B5.16:2001 Specification for the Qualification of Welding Engineers  (ANSI STANDARD)
24	AWS B5.17:2008Specification for the Qualification Of Welding Fabricators   (ANSI STANDARD)

That's all available as per request

----------


## iaguirre99

Thanks a lot

----------


## ali.kianpour

dear Achmad Nur Eddin 
thanks a lot my friend for technical patronages.please give link for all B-D series.

----------


## ap8229

I need all D series
Thanks

----------


## winder8x

You can see **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to download AWS catalog, it have full standard

----------


## mkhurram79

> Fresh from the oven
> 
> Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
> AWS B5.15:2010 An American National Standard
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

D2D3D8D9.rar	  11.46 MB
AWS D2.0 Specification for welded Highway and Railway Bridges 1996 (ANSI STANDARD)
AWS D3.6 Underwater Welding, Specification 1999 (ANSI STANDARD)
AWS D8 -2007 Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Steel (ANSI STANDARD)
AWS D9.1 - 2006 Sheet metal welding code (ANSI STANDARD)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AWS D11.2 Welding Iron Castings 1989 (ANSI STANDARD)
AWS D14.1-1997 Specification For Welding Of Industrial And Mill Crane (ANSI STANDARD)

D14D11.rar	  16.62 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AWS D1.6D1.6M-2007 Structural Welding Code - Stainless Steel.pdf	  4.91 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AWS D14.5 - Spec. f Welding Presses Components 1997.pdf	  7.11 MB
http:/ifile.it/bq4wg81
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AWS D3.6 Underwater Welding, Specification 1999.pdf	  6.39 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## baibur

this folder on 4shared contains a lot of files related to welding hope this contains some useful info 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maestrolimpio

baibur -----  please a password is required.  thank you in advance    and regards

----------


## ezrak

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin 
I need AWS C7.1 and if you have also AWS C7.3
Thanks

----------


## Rock&welding

Hello Achmad Nur Eddin. Would you help me please with AWS D1.5/D1.5M-2002 Bridge Welding Code?

----------


## larofa79

Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

As requested by Manahan Rudolf

AWS B2.1-1-205-2007  Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) forShielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
AWS B2.1.1.205-2007 Standard WPS of SMW Carbon Steel 1-8 thru 1 1-2 in.Vertical Uphill & Vertical Uphill & PWHT.pdf 0.265 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AWS B2.1-1-206-96 (R2007)  Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
AWS B2.1.1.206-2007 Standard WPS of SMW Carbon Steel 1-8 thru 1 1-2 in.Vertical Uphill & Vertical Downhill & PWHT.pdf 0.267 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hello Achmad Nur Eddin. Would you help me please with AWS D1.5/D1.5M-2002 Bridge Welding Code?



AWS D1.5/D1.5M-2002 Bridge Welding Code  (ANSI STANDARD)
AWS D1.5D1.5M-2002 Bridge Welding Code.pdf 24.450 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin 
> I need AWS C7.1 and if you have also AWS C7.3
> Thanks



AWS C7.1M/C7.1:2004 Recommended Practices for Electron Beam Welding (ANSI STANDARD)
AWS C7.1M-C7.1-2004 Recommended Practice for Electron Beam Welding.pdf 7.311 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ezrak

Thanks, you wonderful!

----------


## rudolf

Dear Pak Ahmad,

Thank you so much Pak Ahmad....matur nuwun Pak

----------


## sohail686

Dear brother! 
  Please post the links for the following standard"   	
                    "AWS C7.3 Process Specification for Electron Beam Welding"

Thanks in advance

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Achmad

Below are the copies I would like to request from you.

Do you have AWS A5.1?

Thank you very much

Victor



AWS  REFERENCE BOOK

1 AWS - Arc Welding Safety, Fumes-Gases 1979
2 AWS - Arc Welding and Cutting Noise 1979
3 AWS - Characterization of Arc Welding Fume 1983
4 AWS - Design for Welding 2003
5 AWS - Design handbook for calculating fillet weld sizes 1997


6 AWS - Economics of Welding and Cutting 2003
7 AWS - Evaluating Welded Joints, Test 2003
8 AWS - Radiographic Inspection Acceptance 1995
9 AWS - Residual Stress and Distortion 2003
10 AWS - Underwater Welding, Offshore Platforms-Pipelines 1980
11 AWS - Vessel & Piping inspection 1999
12 AWS - Welding, Design and Planning Manual 1999
13 AWS - Welding-Joining Processes, Monitor-Control 2003See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## tinku

Thanks Achmad Nur Eddin

----------


## inconel

Dear Achmad Nur Edin, Could you please share AWS D1.1 CODE CLINIC and API 1104 CODE CLINIC.

Thanks and Regards

----------


## abdul haris

Mr. Ahmad Nur Eddin,

Please upload for AWS D1.6/D1.6M-2007 Structural Welding Code - Stainless Steel (ANSI STANDARD) due I need for proposal.
Very appreciate for your help.
Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

AWS D1.6/D1.6M-2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

AWS A5.1-A5.1M-2004 Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

AWS CC-RM-2000 Code Clinic - For Study of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding CodeSteel Reference Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If anyone has a newer Code Clinic, please post it (2008)

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Nabilia

Thank you very much

Victor

----------


## inconel

> AWS CC-RM-2000 Code Clinic - For Study of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding CodeSteel Reference Manual
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much Nabila. Please upload  API 1104 CODE CLINIC or any other material explaining API 1104 code

----------


## Nabilia

Sorry, we'll need help from our other members, I do not have the AWS API-M (Study Guide for API 1104) , it would be good to see the AWS API-IM (Instructor's Manual) also

Here is my latest 1104
API Standard 1104 20th Ed. Oct. 2005 Errata1/Addendum July 2007, Errata 2 Dec. 2008 - Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Thank you very much Nabila. Please upload  API 1104 CODE CLINIC or any other material explaining API 1104 code



AWS CodeClinic,StudyAPI1104,Manual 2001.pdf	  2.56 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you Nabilia

----------


## Nabilia

Happy to help out Achmad,

Do you have a clean copy of the AWS Visual Inspection Workshop - Reference Manual, I have a poorly scanned copy that is missing pages

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi Achmad
> 
> Below are the copies I would like to request from you.
> 
> Do you have AWS A5.1?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Victor
> ...



Here is the link

AWS Various Books.rar 58.130 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*


    crossorigin="anonymous">



<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Consist of :

1. AWS   -  FUMES AND GASES In the Welding Environment
2 AWS    -  ARC WELDING AND CUTTING NOISE
3. AWS   -  Characterization of Arc Welding Fume
4.  AWS  -  DESIGN FOR WELDING
5   AWS  -  Design handbook for calculating fillet weld sizes 
6   AWS  -  Economics of Welding and Cutting 
7   AWS  -  Test Method for  Evaluating Welded Joints
8.  AWS  -  The Practical Reference Guide for Radiographic Inspection Acceptance
9.   AWS -   Residual Stress and Distortion 
10. AWS - Underwater Welding for Offshore Platforms and Pipelines
11  AWS  -  THE PRACTICAL REFERENCE GUIDE for Visual Inspection of Pressure Vessels and Pressure Piping WELDING INSPECTION MANAGEMENT 
12  AWS  -  Welding, Design and Planning Manual for Cost Effective Welding
13  AWS  -  Monitoring and Control of Welding and Joining ProcessesSee More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## Priyoyo

Thank's for all bro...

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Happy to help out Achmad,
> 
> Do you have a clean copy of the AWS Visual Inspection Workshop - Reference Manual, I have a poorly scanned copy that is missing pages



Sorry, I do not have it

----------


## inconel

> AWS CodeClinic,StudyAPI1104,Manual 2001.pdf	  2.56 MB	
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you Achmad Nur Eddin

----------


## nabifartout

Dear Achmad Nur Edin, Could you please share AWS B4.0:2007 Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds (ANSI STANDARD)

Thanks and Regards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Edin, Could you please share AWS B4.0:2007 Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds (ANSI STANDARD)
> 
> Thanks and Regards



AWS B4.0-2007 Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing ofWelds.pdf 3.149 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Here is my cleaned up copy of VIW 2nd Ed. it is missing page 1-1, if anyone can provide that page or a newer version, it is appreciated (There is a 4th Ed. out there)

AWS Visual Inspection Workshop - Reference Manual 2nd Ed. 1997.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Does anyone have a newer one?
How about a newer 1104 or D1.1 Code Clinic than posted on this thread?

----------


## abdul haris

Dear Nabilia and Achmad,

Thanks for your response.

----------


## sohail641

Please post the links for the following AWS standard"
"AWS C7.3 Process Specification for Electron Beam Welding"

Thanks in advance

----------


## collin.roberts

Can you please find me AWS B2.1-1-234:2006

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Please post the links for the following AWS standard"
> "AWS C7.3 Process Specification for Electron Beam Welding"
> 
> Thanks in advance



Sorry, I do not have it

----------


## M5416

Did anyone have AWS D10.10?

----------


## Nabilia

AWS D10.10/D10.10M;1999 Recommended Practices for Local Heating of Welds in Piping and Tubing


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


AWS D10.10D10.10M-1999 (R2009) Recommended Practices for Local Heating of Welds in Piping and Tubing.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## M5416

Dear Nabilia, thanks your sharing.

----------


## lubl

Hello friend
I need AWS D10.18 - 2008 very much.
can you do me any help.
I am waiting for you reply.

ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## Valleypatroll

So am I

----------


## bataraguru

Dear all,

I am designing lifting eye lugs for my skid. I want to know which code I can refer to design the welding gap / welding leg size for my lug design at my skids and spreader bars. 

Hope anyone could give me some advise for this matter. 

Thanks

----------


## bataraguru

Hi all,
Could anyone please upload AWS D14.1.

Hope to have it here. Thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

AWS D14.1-97 Specification for Welding of Industrial and Mill Cranes and Other Material Handling Equipment
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inconel

Dear Friends,

Please share if any one have the latest copy of 'AWS WELDING HANDBOOKS'.If anybody uploaded the books before ,then please share the link.

Thanks and Regards,

Inconel

----------


## xkon

AWS C4.1-1977 Criteria for Describing Oxygen-Cut Surfaces

Would be awesome.

----------


## coolguy123

Thanks guys for uploading. Is ASW d10.10-2009 available . Can someone plz upload

----------


## fsl3602

Hello friend
I need AWS D181. & AWS D18.2 very much.
can you do me any help.
I am waiting for you reply.

ctci90308@ctci.com.tw


Best Regards

----------


## cpchonburi

Need AWS D10.8-96, Recommended Practices for Welding of Chromium-Molybdenum Steel Piping and Tubing. Million thanks sir.

----------


## shfsart

Thank you Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin .

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## Nabilia

> Need AWS D10.8-96, Recommended Practices for Welding of Chromium-Molybdenum Steel Piping and Tubing. Million thanks sir.



AWS D10.8-96 Recommended Practices for Welding of Chromium-Molybdenum Steel Piping and Tubing.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## larofa79

Thanks

----------


## cpchonburi

Thankssss ,Nabilia.

----------


## cpchonburi

Nabilia, Do you have AWS A4.2 and AWS A4.3?. Thanks a lot sir.

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia, Do you have AWS A4.2 and AWS A4.3?. Thanks a lot sir.



AWS A4.2M/A4.2;1997  S.P. for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Austenitic-Ferritic Stainless Steel Weld Metal
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AWS A4.3-93 Determination of Diffusible Hydrogen Content of Martensitic, Bainitic, and Ferritic Steel...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

Nabilia, you are "THE ONE". Thanks a lot sir.

----------


## larofa79

thanks

----------


## cpchonburi

AWS WQA: WELDING ALUMINUM - QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS. 

Any one have this book sir, Thanks.

----------


## chaiyain

Can I please have a copy of this AWS D1.1 - 2008 Structural Welding Code  Steel (ANSI STANDARD)??

THX.

----------


## BornToSin

> Can I please have a copy of this AWS D1.1 - 2008 Structural Welding Code  Steel (ANSI STANDARD)??
> 
> THX.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I uploaded it before, but not sure on what topic...

----------


## chaiyain

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> I uploaded it before, but not sure on what topic...



dude, do you have the 2010 version?

----------


## cpchonburi

Any one have AWS B2.1-22-015:2002- SWPS by GTAW for Aluminum. Thanks

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## Mr Welder

Good night

           I am needing the standard: AWS D1.3 2008 if someone could help me posting the download link.

now thanks to everyone.

----------


## Nabilia

AWS D1.3-D1.3M;2008 Structural Welding CodeSheet Steel.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks a lot, Nabilia. Do you have D1.5:2008 sir.

----------


## Nabilia

> Thanks a lot, Nabilia. Do you have D1.5:2008 sir.



Sorry, just 2002 
AWS D1.5/D1.5M;2002 Bridge Welding Code.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

Thank you, Nabilia for posting the link to download the AWS D1.3 2008 that god bless you too for being this wonderful person.

Thank you.

----------


## Agustin

baibur, can you please share the password? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mr Welder

Someone would have to AWS D1.1 any bad issue that is translated into Portuguese of Brazil.

need for teamwork in Brazil.

If any forum member has post the link here to download please


now my gratitude cinceros.

----------


## kanil

Quote Originally Posted by Achmad Nur Eddin  View Post
AWS CodeClinic,StudyAPI1104,Manual 2001.pdf 2.56 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you Nabilia


Please upload again

----------


## Nabilia

AWS - Code Clinic For Study of API 1104 Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities - 19th Ed. Reference Manual 2001.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kanil

Thank you Nabilia

regards

----------


## Iilia

hi
I need this version of aws b4.0:2007 very much to complete my graduation project,
but nearly half of it is white!!!
please reuplod this.
very thanks

----------


## Nabilia

AWS B4.0;2007 Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds.pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## Iilia

thanks brother

----------


## Iilia

hi
 Dear Nabilia 
I need aws c5.5 last version.
could you help me?
thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> hi
>  Dear Nabilia 
> I need aws c5.5 last version.
> could you help me?
> thanks



The latest is 2003, I only have 1980

----------


## shfsart

Dear Iilia,

Please get the AWS C5.5 Latest version.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.4MB Size

Regards

----------


## Iilia

hi brothers 
if anybody has this book please share it 
best regard 
Duplex stainless steels: microstructure, properties and applications
By Robert N. Gunn

----------


## mukuld

Can someone please give me a link to this standard

AWS D1.4 Structural Welding Code - Reinforcing Steel

Thanks a lot !!!

----------


## Nabilia

AWS D1.4 Structural Welding Code - Reinforcing Steel
Can someone please give me a link to this standard

AWS D1.4 Structural Welding Code - Reinforcing Steel 2005
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Dear Mr. Nabilia,

Please upload SSPC handbook: the Inspection of Coatings and Linings & Fails Analysis of Paints and Coatings.
I'm upload "International Welding Engineer" document, plz see line: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pass: nabilia
Many thanks.

----------


## kanil

Please anybody have "International Welding Inspector " document, plz upload

Many thanks.

----------


## thuanvinhan1

You can download following the line: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## duongthanhtan

Hi my friends,

Can you share AWD D1.2 2008?

----------


## Nabilia

AWS D1.2 2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AWS D1.2 2010


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## mohammed21

Looking for AWS B2.4, please share, It's very difficault to find.
thanks

----------


## maestrolimpio

Great contributions Nabilia,  Thanks a lot.. 
Do you have AWS B2.1-1-234 ???

----------


## maestrolimpio

dear Achmad Nur Eddin 

Please share aws B2.1-1-234

----------


## simpanbuku

Anyone willing to share

B2.1/B2.1M:2009 : *Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification*

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

> Anyone willing to share
> 
> B2.1/B2.1M:2009 : *Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification*





AWS B2.1 Ed.2009  Base metal grouping for welding procedure and performance qualification

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## simpanbuku

Actually, I require another one NOT BMG (Base Metal Grouping).

Anyway, thank you for your helping hands

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

> Actually, I require another one NOT BMG (Base Metal Grouping).
> 
> Anyway, thank you for your helping hands




AWS B2.1 Ed.2005 (SWPPQ) specification for welding procedure and performance qualification

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


note: I only have this issue: 2005

----------


## Nabilia

Here is the errata to go with the above file

AWS B2.1-2005 - 2006 errata Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification.pdf	0.021 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## simpanbuku

Multi-Billions THANKS guys

----------


## lehleh

It will kind if anybody could upload AWS C 3.2 Standard method for evaluating the strength of Brazed Joints.
Many thanks in adavance

----------


## Nabilia

AWS C3.2M-C3.2;2001 Standard Method for Evaluating the Strength of Brazed Joints.pdf	1.432 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CARLOS1712

Can you send me wrc-bul-452 thanks

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## themaster afok

sir can u post one more time for me. tq very much. very appreciate your help.

----------


## themaster afok

anyone can post aws A4.3-93   for me. tq

----------


## Nabilia

AWS A4.3-93 Determination of Diffusible Hydrogen Content of Martensitic, Bainitic, and Ferritic Steel....pdf	1.602 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pieltro

Thanks Nabilia for your valuable help

----------


## Nabilia

Failure mechanisms of advanced welding processes - Sun 2010.pdf	6.520 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panthere0rose

i need AWS 01.1

----------


## Nabilia

> i need AWS 01.1



You must mean D1, check the doc list on the right of this page for 2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panthere0rose

thank you

----------


## acier58

> AWS CodeClinic,StudyAPI1104,Manual 2001.pdf	  2.56 MB	
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Achmad,

In my country I can't download from "ifile".
Please, can you reupload on "mediafire" or "4shared" or "rapidshare" and share.

Thanks in advance

----------


## masf83

Hello;

Anyone could post AWS D1.6 stainless steel??

Thank you very much.

I could send you D1.1 steel!!!

----------


## acier58

> Hello;
> 
> Anyone could post AWS D1.6 stainless steel??
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> I could send you D1.1 steel!!!



Find here AWS D1.6-D1.6M-2007 :**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Hi everyone, it's been a long since my last comment/post. I write here because I badly need the AWS D18.1 and D18.2 codes. If anyone have them, please upload to share with everyone, specially me. Thanks a lot.

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## roayal

Please, i need AWS - D17.1:2001 or any newest edition.

----------


## funkkeman

hi could somewone please upload AWS D1.2 aluminum (2003 or later), AWS D1.3 Sheet Steel (2008 or later), and AWS D1.4 Reinforcing Steel (2005 or later) thank u highly appreciated

----------


## tassoss

> hi could somewone please upload AWS D1.2 aluminum (2003 or later), AWS D1.3 Sheet Steel (2008 or later), and AWS D1.4 Reinforcing Steel (2005 or later) thank u highly appreciated



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## funkkeman

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks so very much would u also happen to have the newest d1.4 the 2011 edition?

----------


## roayal

could somewone upload AWS D17.1 Specification for Fusion Welding for Aerospace Applications, Includes Errata
American Welding Society

----------


## nanda

Dear ALL,
Any  one  have   AWS--C5.12:200X Recommended Practice for Submerged Arc Welding .

pl,  share...


BY,

Nanda,

 My id-kesavalunanda@yahoo.co.in

----------


## mklibra

Please help. can post aws A4.3-93 for me. Thank you

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Please help. can post aws A4.3-93 for me. Thank you

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Anyone please...





> Hi everyone, it's been a long since my last comment/post. I write here because I badly need the AWS D18.1 and D18.2 codes. If anyone have them, please upload to share with everyone, specially me. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Anyone please...





> Hi everyone, it's been a long since my last comment/post. I write here because I badly need the AWS D18.1 and D18.2 codes. If anyone have them, please upload to share with everyone, specially me. Thanks a lot.

----------


## mklibra

Thanks a lot!

----------


## mklibra

Oh, i learned that A4.3-93 has a release (R2006) and ANSI/AWS A4.3-93 (R2009). Can you help me anyone to find standards? Thank you!

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Oh, i learned that A4.3-93 has a release (R2006) and ANSI/AWS A4.3-93 (R2009). Can you help me anyone to find standards? Thank you!



Why?  R means reaffirmed, there are no changes to what has already been posted

----------


## mklibra

Yahoooooo! Reaffirmed?! No changes... Thank you very much!!!

----------


## mklibra

Please. can anybody help to find aws A5.15. Thank you

----------


## Vikman

Hi,
Can anyone please help me find AWS B2.4:2012 ?

Thank you very much!!!

----------


## awersp

Hi Dear
I need AWS D1.3, Can any one help me?
Thanks

----------


## rudolf

Hi awersp....

I'm just looking your post....Please find link for your request : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards,

rudolf

----------


## melody_guitar

please post new link for AWS B4.O Mechanical testing of welds. 4shared link/rapidshare..thanks

----------


## melody_guitar

Please post the link for AWS B4.0 Mechanical testing of Welds. Mediafire, rapidshare or 4shared links.. can't download for ifile

----------


## hakkik

Hi,
I need AWS D1.5M/D1.5:2010, Can any one help me
thanks in advance

----------


## Rads53

Great Post is it possible to post the link for B Series AWS B4.0:2007 Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds ( ANSI Standard) or AWS B4.0M (R2010)

I would like to add AWS D1.2 , AWS D1.4, and AWS D1.5 also, Thanks if possible.


Regards

----------


## dgrande

> D2D3D8D9.rar	  11.46 MB
> AWS D2.0 Specification for welded Highway and Railway Bridges 1996 (ANSI STANDARD)
> AWS D3.6 Underwater Welding, Specification 1999 (ANSI STANDARD)
> AWS D8 -2007 Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Steel (ANSI STANDARD)
> AWS D9.1 - 2006 Sheet metal welding code (ANSI STANDARD)
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Please can you share the AWS D1.3/D1.3M-2008 Structural Welding Code - Sheet Steel (ANSI STANDARD).
Thanks so much.

----------


## gtpol57

Take a look here 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## gtpol57

Take a look here 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dgrande

Thanks so much I appreciate your help  :Smug:

----------


## sabaro4u

*Construction Quality Control Procedures (Mechanical, Civil, Electrical)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rexomen

I need *AWS D17.3 SPECIFICATION FOR FRICTION STIR WELDING OF ALUMINUM ALLOYS FOR AEROSPACE APPLICATIONS*

Maybe can share this file??

----------


## nithi

Dear op loader kindly upload above mentioned all links we need and do us need full , thank you for ur valuable effort for us

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

Thanks for this useful info.kindly share link for B series.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## alimojtabaei

Please share
AWS B2.1‐1‐234:2006
AWS B2.1‐1‐235:2006
Thanks in advance

----------


## Bibby

Hello everybody,
I also need badly the AWS D17.1, couldn't find it....
Would it be possible to upload it here by someone who has it?
Many thanks in advance,

----------


## Bibby

Hi Achmad Nur Eddin,
could you please post the AWS D17.1?
Many thanks in advance,

Still couldn't find it, so please again, could anyone post a link?
Many thanks,

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Hi all brothers,
Please share the AWS D17.1, many thanks.

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Hi all brothers,
Please share the AWS D17.1, many thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Hi all brothers,
> 
> 
> Please share the AWS D17.1, many thanks.



Here you go...See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Many thannks brother Marty Thompson!




> Here you go...

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Many thanks brother Marty Thompson!




> Here you go...

----------


## einsteinfrank

very useful post. Please anyone send me copy of aws c4.4 my email is frank.fuertez@yahoo.com. Thanks

----------


## mypippo

Hi everyone,

I need AWS B2.1/B2.1M:2009 - Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification.
Anyone willing to share?

Thank you very much

----------


## mypippo

=============== sorry double post ================

----------


## einsteinfrank

Friend, please share aws C4.4, thanks

----------


## dgrande

> Friend, please share aws C4.4, thanks



Sorry for the delay my friend, here you can find de code:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Sorry for the delay my friend, here you can find de code:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




He is looking for C4.4 not D1.1

----------


## einsteinfrank

Thanks but it is AWS d1.1 standards that you've shared, I need AWS C4.4. If any one has AWS C4.4 please share, I need it.

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

Do you have the AWS C4.1-77 ?

----------


## selmagis

> Do you have the AWS C4.1-77 ?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## einsteinfrank

Thanks a lot buddy

----------


## Mr Welder

someone could share AWS A5.29 Ed.2010 or Ed.2005 ??

thank you in advance

----------


## Mr Welder

someone could share AWS A5.29 Ed.2010 or Ed.2005 ??

thank you in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

> someone could share AWS A5.29 Ed.2010 or Ed.2005 ??
> 
> thank you in advance



Here is 2005

----------


## Mr Welder

> Here is 2005



*Thank you, my good friend*

----------


## selmagis

Info about **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## Mr Welder

> Info about **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].



Thank you my friend.

----------


## BornToSin

can anyone please share
AWS G2.3:2012
AWS CM 2000
thanx

----------


## BornToSin

can anyone please share
AWS G2.3:2012
AWS CM 2000
thanx

----------


## selmagis

> can anyone please share
> AWS G2.3:2012
> AWS CM 2000
> thanx



Here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for a limited time, but *SECOND* only in exchange: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Don't share after link expired.

----------


## Mr Welder

Need the help of friends of this forum. Someone could share.
  AWS D1.9 Structural Welding Code Ed.2007 Titanium

thank you in advance.

----------


## BornToSin

> Here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for a limited time, but *SECOND* only in exchange: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



yeah thanx, but "exchange" rules?! come on mate, you could very easly google that book you been looking for instead you asking in your exchange topic :-DSee More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## BornToSin

> Here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for a limited time, but *SECOND* only in exchange: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



yeah thanx, but "exchange" rules?! come on mate, you could very easly google that book you been looking for instead you asking in your exchange topic :-D

----------


## BornToSin

AWS B1.10M/B1.10:2009 - Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


btw. anyone have ...:
D10.18M/D10.18:2008
D10.14M/D10.14:2010

----------


## BornToSin

AWS B1.10M/B1.10:2009 - Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


btw. anyone have ...:
D10.18M/D10.18:2008
D10.14M/D10.14:2010

----------


## susanto.alvin

Hello brother and sister, i'm need some copy of aws b2 series please help me for some share with mediafire or 4shared, link for ifile.it i cant download it or another share has expired date or missing file, i really apreciated for your help, thank you.

1. AWS B2.1-1-204-2007 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 3/4 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill Root with the Balance Vertical Uphill), As-Welded Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)

2. AWS B2.1-1-205-2007 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) forShielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD) 

3. AWS B2.1-8-212:2001 Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding Stainless Steel (M-8/P-8/S-8, Group 1) , 1/16 through 1-1/2 inch thick, ER3XX, As Welded Conditions, Primarily Pipe Application  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)

4. AWS B2.1-1-207-96 (R2007) Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch Thick, ER70S-2, As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)

----------


## susanto.alvin

Hello brother and sister, i'm need some copy of aws b2 series please help me for some share with mediafire or 4shared, link for ifile.it i cant download it or another share has expired date or missing file, i really apreciated for your help, thank you.

1. AWS B2.1-1-204-2007 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 3/4 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill Root with the Balance Vertical Uphill), As-Welded Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)

2. AWS B2.1-1-205-2007 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) forShielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD) 

3. AWS B2.1-8-212:2001 Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding Stainless Steel (M-8/P-8/S-8, Group 1) , 1/16 through 1-1/2 inch thick, ER3XX, As Welded Conditions, Primarily Pipe Application  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)

4. AWS B2.1-1-207-96 (R2007) Standard Welding Procedure Specification (SWPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch Thick, ER70S-2, As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)

----------


## Gopal2408

can anyone provide AWS D15.2 . gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## sumon emam

[QUOTE=BornToSin;277244]AWS B1.10M/B1.10:2009 - Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


I cant download from that site! Please help!

----------


## sumon emam

Does anybody have AWS B1.11:2000, Guide for the Visual Examination of Welds?

----------


## BornToSin

just leave your email and I will send it to you; B1.10 and B1.11

----------


## simpanbuku

Anyone having this [LATEST EDITION] 2010 or 2014
 B2.1/B2.1M:Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification

----------


## sumon emam

> just leave your email and I will send it to you; B1.10 and B1.11



hossain.emam@gmail.com

----------


## BornToSin

sended

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## ccsanchezg

> B SERIES
> 
> 1	AWS B1.10:1999  Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds (ANSI STANDARD)
> 2	AWS B1.11:2000  Guide for the Visual Examination of Welds   (ANSI STANDARD)
> 3	AWS B2.1-8-212:2001  Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for  Gas Tungsten Arc Welding Stainless Steel (M-8/P-8/S-8, Group 1) , 1/16 through 1-1/2 inch thick, ER3XX, As Welded Conditions, Primarily Pipe Application  Site License (ANSI STANDARD)
> 4	AWS 82.1 :2000  Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification (ANSI STANDARD)
> 5	AWS B2.1-1-208-1996  Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2) 1/8 through 1-1/2 inch thick, E7018, As Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Application   (ANSI STANDARD)
> 6	AWS B2.1-1-002-2006  Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1, Group 1 or 2), 3/16 through 7/8 inch, in the As-Welded Condition, With or Without Backing   Site License (ANSI STANDARD) 
> 7	AWS B2.1-1-201-2007 Standard Welding Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 through 3/4 inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications (ANSI STANDARD)
> ...



Mr Achmad, would you kindly share B1.10:1999 Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds (ANSI STANDARD), I have been struggling a lot trying to find it.

----------


## armaganozturk

> Sorry, just 2002 
> AWS D1.5/D1.5M;2002 Bridge Welding Code.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi Nabilia 
I would ask you to share AWS D1.5/D1.5M-2002 Bridge Welding Code (ANSI STANDARD) again. The links provided in forum are not valid
thanks in advance

----------


## gtpol57

You can find 2008 edition **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abes

Please provide AWS D1.4

----------


## gtpol57

1998 edition **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abes

Thank you!

----------


## lelenwpu

someone could share the following items? 
D18.1/D18.1M:2009, Specification for Welding Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2 Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
D18.3/D18.3M:2005, Specification for Welding of Tanks, Vessels, and Other Equipment in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications

thank you in advance!

----------


## kaka2nnb

> thanks a lot



File could not download, Could you pls share aws d3.6 M. thank alot

----------


## hernico

Hi

Anyone would share this one, AWS B1.11 Guide for the Visual Examination of Welds, thanks a lot.

----------


## Pr1am0

AWS B1.11 link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pr1am0

AWS B1.11 link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pr1am0

Sorry, new link for AWS b1.11-2000



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## Pr1am0

Sorry, new link for AWS b1.11-2000

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ccsanchezg

> just leave your email and I will send it to you; B1.10 and B1.11



Hey, can you help me too? Thanks in advance. ccsanchezg7@hotmail.com

----------


## utkutkutku

i need AWS D.1.2 structural welding code of aluminum. Could you send me?

thank you.

----------


## utkutkutku

i need AWS D.1.2 structural welding code of aluminum. Could you send me?

thank you.

----------


## hernico

Thank you so much guys !!

----------


## idontno

Can you share AWS C 3.4 here or to send at maliksawan@live.com
thanks in advance

----------


## idontno

Can you share AWS C 3.4 here or to send at maliksawan@live.com
thanks in advance

----------


## magdy_eng

Any one Can reupload AWS C sereis
Thanks in advance

----------


## Musty261

Hello guys!

Anyone can share the AWS D17.1/D17.1 M: 2010 ??

Thanks in advance

----------


## Musty261

Hello guys!

Anyone can share the AWS D17.1/D17.1 M: 2010 ??

Thanks in advance

----------


## magdy_eng

> Hello guys!
> 
> Anyone can share the AWS D17.1/D17.1 M: 2010 ??
> 
> Thanks in advance



I hsve the 2000 edition
If you need it I'll share it to you

----------


## dgrande

Hello any body please can share the AWS B1.11, my mail is grolve@gmail.com 


Thanks in advanceSee More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Hello any body please can share the AWS B1.11, my mail is grolve@gmail.com 
> Thanks in advance



post #206 link on last page is working fine

----------


## red100rose

I need "AWS - Radiographic Inspection Acceptance"

Plz share to me above document.

My private e-mail address : foreverluci@empas.com

Thanks for your reading.

8	AWS - Radiographic Inspection Acceptance 1995

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## red100rose

I need "AWS - Radiographic Inspection Acceptance"

Plz share to me above document.

My private e-mail address : foreverluci@empas.com

Thanks for your reading.

8	AWS - Radiographic Inspection Acceptance 1995

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nas01

Hello pls can someone help me with CODE CLINIC For Study of AWS D1.1/D1.1M: 2010 Structural Welding CodeSteel. Thanks

----------


## zapata

> Hello pls can someone help me with CODE CLINIC For Study of AWS D1.1/D1.1M: 2010 Structural Welding CodeSteel. Thanks



Please ,  someone  can share this file

thanks in advance

----------


## larry5six

does anyone have the 2010 version of AWS d17.1 and newest version of AWS WM1 Vol 1? thanks in advance please forward to my email @ larry5six@gmail.com or post here thanks.

----------


## Mr Welder

_AWS D17.1 Ed.2010 e AWS Welding Metallurgy 2001_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*Mr Welder*

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you my friends for shared.

----------


## larry5six

does anyone have the "QuickPass Certified welding inspector AWS/CWI study guide" in PDF format?

----------


## larry5six

ive heard that you can purchase the test plates for practice before taking the CWI exam.. does anyone here know where to purchase these from??

----------


## Coffee Black

Hi, anyone got Welding Handbook - 9 Edition, Volume 4, Materials and Applications to share?

----------


## larry5six

Complete 5 volume set. If u have any other books to trade please share a one drive link also. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## Hesham Adel

Hello
Please i need aws B2.1-1-201
Thanks,,,,,,

----------


## Hesham Adel

Hello 
Please i need aws B2.1-1-201
Thanks,,,,,,,,

----------


## shfsart

Here you are:

----------


## acier58

Dear All

Could anyone share the latest edition of AWS D14.6.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D14.6 D14.6M-2012 Specification for Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment

----------


## acier58

> AWS D14.6 D14.6M-2012 Specification for Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment



Thanks a lot Marty.

----------


## acier58

> AWS D14.6 D14.6M-2012 Specification for Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment



Thanks a lot Marty.

----------


## dude1986

I need following AWS Specifications:-

A5.1
A5.4
A5.5
A5.9
A5.10
A5.18
A5.22
A5.28

Thanks in Advance :Smug:

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS A5.1 A5.1M-2012
AWS A5.4 A5.4M-2012
AWS A5.5 A5.5M-2014
AWS A5.9 A5.9M-2012
AWS A5.10 A5.10M-2012
AWS A5.18 A5.18M-2005
AWS A5.22-2010
AWS A5.28 A5.28M-2005

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you Marty Thompson.

----------


## magdy_eng

Dear Marty
the uploaded rar file being to be corrupted, can you re-upload it
thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

it is not a .rar, it is a .zip with a password  egpet.net

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## larry5six

does anyone have the QuickPass Certified Welding Inspector AWS/CWI Study Guide? if so please share!

----------


## larry5six

did u get the codes you needed?

----------


## phinojosar

larry5six,

If u wanna pass CWI test I studied for part A from the Certification book and did a dozen tests, its hard but nothing out of this world, for part C same thing pick a Code u are comfortable with, look for tests (for API 1104 there are alot in the web not sure for others) and for me it was the easiest part.

Now the real deal is Part B, if u live on the US or Canada Part B has changed alot since January 2016 and u should consider taking a course on the AWS or seek guidance with someone that has done the new Part B test cause it has changed ALOT, if ur not in US then its old Part B until some date near summer 2016, AWS hasnt defined it yet. For me this part is the one that decides if ur gonna be a CWI or not, fast use of gauges, interpretation of the code and basic knowledge of NDT is what u need.

If tthere is something I can help u with dont hesitate and pm me.

Best regards and study ur ass off if u go for the test! Its worth it!

----------


## dude1986

Dear Marty

Please Re-upload the file.

thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## larry5six

Does anyone have the D1.5 2015?

----------


## acier58

Hi All,

Does anyone have AWS A5.13/A5.13M:2010

Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS A5.13 A5.13M-2010 Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

> AWS A5.13 A5.13M-2010 Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Marty,

Thanks a lot for your help.

Regards

----------


## CESQUIMON

AWS D14.5, D14.7 nad D14.8 LATEST EDITION.
PLEASE.

----------


## nddung

Hi All,

Does anyone have following standards:

- AWS QC20-2011 specification for AWS certification of resistance welding technicians

- AWS C1.1M/C1.1:2012 Recommended Practices For Resistance Welding

- AWS C1.4M/C1.4:2009 Specification For Resistance Welding Of Carbon And Low-alloy Steels

Thanks in advance

----------


## CESQUIMON

AWS D1.1/D1.1M:2015 SPANISH
Does anyone have following standard??????


PLEASE, THANKSSee More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## CESQUIMON

AWS D1.1/D1.1M:2015 SPANISH
Does anyone have following standard??????
PLEASE, THANKS

----------


## acier58

> AWS D1.1/D1.1M:2015 SPANISH
> Does anyone have following standard??????
> PLEASE, THANKS



Are you sure that edition 2015 exist in Spanish.
I think that the latest edition in Spanish is 2010.

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D14.5 D14.5M-2009 Specification for Welding of Presses and Press Components

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D14.7-2005 Recommended Practices for Surfacing and Reconditioning of Industrial Mill Rolls

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D14.8M-2009 Standard Methods for the Avoidance of Cold C racks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## magdy_eng

Many thanks Marty for your valuable contribution.
please do you have the following:-
AWS D1.2-2014 Ed.
AWS D17.3 2016 or 2010 Ed.
AWS C6.2
AWS WZC/D19.0

thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D1.2 D1.2M-2014 Structural Welding Code-Aluminum

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AWS D1.2 D1.2M-2014 Errata Nov. 2014

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D17.3 D17.3M-2010 Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS WZC D19.0-72 Welding Zinc-Coated Steel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


I do not have the C6.2

----------


## winkler

PLEASE AWS D1.5 upload

----------


## Marty Thompson

I posted it earlier today on another thread

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CESQUIMON

Tienes mucha razon, aun no existe la version 2015 del aws d1.1/d1.1:2015.
Tienes la version aws d1.1/d1.1:2010 spanish.


Please.See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## CESQUIMON

Ccrm:2015 aws d1.1 structural welding code steel - reference manual
i need this manual.
Thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

2010 is all I see out there.

AWS D1.1-2010 - CCRM-2010-D1.1 Code Clinic for Study of AWS D1.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D1.1-2010 Spanish - Codigo de Soldadura Estructural-Acero - scan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CESQUIMON

Many thanks.

----------


## CESQUIMON

Aws d1.1/d1.1m:2010 spanish.
I need this standard.
Please.

----------


## CESQUIMON

Aws d1.1/d1.1m:2010 spanish.
I need this standard.
Please.

----------


## Marty Thompson

I just posted it?

----------


## CESQUIMON

THIS IS THE LINK.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I NEED THIS MANUAL.
PLEASE.

----------


## CESQUIMON

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CESQUIMON

AWS D1.1/D1.1M:2015 PDF ORIGINAL WITH BOOKMARKS.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CESQUIMON

AWS D1.1/D1.1M:2015 PDF ORIGINAL WITH BOOKMARKS.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

Dear All,

Could anyone share 

*AWS D8.8M*:2014 Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Steel



Thanks in advanceSee More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D8.8M-2014 Specification for Automotive Weld Quality-Arc Welding of Steel

----------


## acier58

> AWS D8.8M-2014 Specification for Automotive Weld Quality-Arc Welding of Steel



Thank you very much for your speedy response.

----------


## amaliachibi

Many thanks for this thread. Please share  also if friends here have the book titled "Modern Welding. 11 edition.  by Athous". I really required this book.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you Marty Thompson. 
AWS D1.1-2010 - CCRM-2010-D1.1 Code Clinic for Study of AWS D1.1

----------


## larry5six

has anyone uploaded the 2015 CCRM yet?

----------


## larry5six

i just got the 2015 ccrm but its locked cant open or print it if i upload here is there someone that can ***** then reupload with restrictions? have a small inspection handbook also same deal...

----------


## romeo1412

wait for upload 
thank you

----------


## ayyazveer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks ...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## larry5six

attached is the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## romeo1412

thank you lary 5six

I try to download from onedrive but your file cannot open. please upload another website again
Regards ,

----------


## garimidisunilkumar

Hi Larry, Many thanks for sharing however the file cannot be opened after downloading... Please re-upload...

----------


## larry5six

thats the issue i was asking for help with is removing the restrictions on the file....

See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## larry5six

thats the issue im trying to get help with, removing the restrictions on the pdf

----------


## gtpol57

It is password encrypted.
"Your Email or AWS Member ID and Password are required below"
Tested with FoxitReader FileOpen plugin.

----------


## Manisch

It asks for password to access! Please, provide the same.

----------


## romeo1412

Any one have AWS B 4.0 2016 

waiting for upload

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need AWS VIW-M Visual Inspection Workshop Reference Manual 4th ed. :2008
Please upload or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## bibliotecacba

Can anyone share ASTM C5.1? thanks in advance

----------


## bibliotecacba

I am sorry* I need AWS C5.1. thanks in advance

----------


## caothanhquoc

Dear Marty Thompson,
Can you upload AWS D1.1-2010 - CCRM-2010-D1.1 Code Clinic for Study of AWS D1.1 again?
Because the link is failed.

----------


## caothanhquoc

> 2010 is all I see out there.
> 
> AWS D1.1-2010 - CCRM-2010-D1.1 Code Clinic for Study of AWS D1.1
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Marty Thompson,
Can you upload AWS D1.1-2010 - CCRM-2010-D1.1 Code Clinic for Study of AWS D1.1 again?
Because the link is failed.

----------


## shah6347

Gentlemen,

i'm looking for AWS D8.9M, appreciate if you could please share it with me. Thank you in advance.

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Gentlemen,
> 
> i'm looking for AWS D8.9M, appreciate if you could please share it with me. Thank you in advance.



Here we go
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shah6347

> Here we go
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you so much kind sir!!See More: American Welding Society (AWS)

----------


## pchiavone

Hi there can i have all the SWPS PLEASE?

----------


## waqas.javed

AWS WZC D19.0-72 Welding Zinc-Coated Steel - Please If anybody can help.

----------


## Aberdonian James

Hello, 

Lots of interesting data on here...! 

Anyone got a copy of 

*B2.1-1-205:2019* STANDARD WELDING PROCEDURE SPECIFICATION FOR SMAW OF CARBON STEEL, (M-1/P-1/S-1, GROUP 1 OR 2), 1/8 THROUGH 1-1/2 INCH THICK, E6010 (VERTICAL UPHILL) FOLLOWED BY E7018 (VERTICAL UPHILL), AS-WELDED OR PWHT CONDITION

TIA

Jim

----------

